# X i Y were wounded.



## Angstschreeuw

How do you say in Polish: Two men and two actors were wounded.
1. Dwóch mężczyzn i dwóch aktorów zostało rannych
2. Dwóch mężczyzn i dwóch aktorów zostali ranni
And how would you say: Ten women and two men are wounded

I don't know what verb and which adjective to use and I hope somebody can help me.

z góry dziękuję!


----------



## zaffy

Dwóch mężczyzn i dwóch aktorów zostało rannych

Dwie kobiety i dwóch mężczyzn zostało rannych.


----------



## jasio

Angstschreeuw said:


> How do you say in Polish: Two men and two actors were wounded.
> 1. Dwóch mężczyzn i dwóch aktorów zostało rannych


This one is grammatically correct, but actually it does not make much sense. 'Aktor', although translated in dictionaries as 'actor ', in fact refers to a male actor (it can be used as well to refer to actors in general, when discussing some aspects of a profession, in plural it may also mean a group of actors of unspecified sex, and a group in which at least one actor is male ). Anyway, to a Polish ear it sounds like 'two birds and two chicken'.


----------



## Gochna

I would probably say: "*Dwaj *mężczyźni i *dwaj *aktorzy zostali ranni", but I agree with Jasio's comment that it sounds like: _Two flowers and two roses_.

If it means that two bystanders or spectators were injured in an accident involving actors, than I guess it would sound more naturally to specify that: Dwaj aktorzy i dwaj widzowie/świadkowie zdarzenia zostali ranni.


----------



## jasio

Gochna said:


> I would probably say: "*Dwaj *mężczyźni i *dwaj *aktorzy zostali ranni",


Polish is rich and flexible, so both versions are correct - with the nominative case and with the genitive. 



Gochna said:


> If it means that two bystanders or spectators were injured in an accident involving actors, than I guess it would sound more naturally to specify that: Dwaj aktorzy i dwaj widzowie/świadkowie zdarzenia zostali ranni.


True. There's also an option to avoid the issue by reverting the order and mentioning more specific victims first: "Dwaj aktorzy i dwaj inni mężczyźni zostali ranni" / "dwóch aktorów i dwóch innych mężczyzn zostało rannych".

The OP did not provide any context though, so it's not known if he writes a story, translates an article, or solves an exercise  with fixed phrases in his grammar book.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Bardzo popieram zastąpienie słowa „mężczyźni” w tym zdaniu innym rzeczownikiem.

Polskie media nadużywają słowa „mężczyzna”, zamiast użyć innego rzeczownika, który jest bardziej specyficzny dla danej sytuacji i dlatego również bardziej odpowiedni, jak na przykład: osoba, widz, przechodzień, jakiś obcy człowiek, klient, sprzedwca, sprawca, poszkodowany, student, nauczyciel, uczestnik, zawodnik, kierowca, pieszy, żołnierz, oficer, policjant, pracownik, dyrektor, robotnik, poseł, minister, i tak dalej. 
W polszczyźnie XX-wiecznej używano słowa „mężczyzna” w zasadzie tylko wtedy kiedy płeć omawianej osoby miała znaczenie dla tematu.


----------



## tewlwolow

A może po prostu "dwie inne osoby"? Nie implikuje ani płci, ani uczestnictwa w zdarzeniu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

tewlwolow said:


> A może po prostu "dwie inne osoby"? Nie implikuje ani płci, ani uczestnictwa w zdarzeniu.


Patrz nr. jeden na mojej liście #6. Poza tym kluczem do sensu w tym zdaniu jest rzeczywiście "inne".


----------

